

Free Python Books - AlSweigart
http://inventwithpython.com/bookshelf/

======
bluekeybox
There is a brilliant new book (albeit somewhat advanced) that I don't see in
this list: Introduction to Python for Econometrics, Statistics and Data
Analysis (2014) by Kevin Sheppard. PDF available for free here:
[https://www.kevinsheppard.com/images/0/09/Python_introductio...](https://www.kevinsheppard.com/images/0/09/Python_introduction.pdf)

~~~
AlSweigart
I'll add it to the page. Thanks!

------
wodenokoto
Wouldn't a curated list be much better? We can all type "python programming"
on amazon and get a pretty similar list of books. It is not interesting. What
is interesting is to know _which_ book to read.

~~~
PostOnce
Mm. He's adding books to the list he hasn't read, see
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8714541](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8714541)

Whoring for amazon affiliate money would be fine if he were making
recommendations based on knowledge and experience, but this is just plain
whoring for change regardless of its impact on readers.

A bad programming book can set you back by wasting your time. These books
might not be bad, but how would he know, without reading them?

99% of the knowledge on that list can be found on
[http://greenteapress.com/](http://greenteapress.com/)

and the pygame stuff here
[http://thepythongamebook.com/en:pygame:start](http://thepythongamebook.com/en:pygame:start)

no affiliate links on either.

------
AdmiralAsshat
Aspiring programmer here. So, I've completed the following from that page and
on the web: \- Google's Python course
([https://developers.google.com/edu/python/](https://developers.google.com/edu/python/))
\- Learn Python the Hard Way
([http://learnpythonthehardway.org/book](http://learnpythonthehardway.org/book))
\- ThinK Python: How to Think Like a Computer Scientist
([http://www.greenteapress.com/thinkpython/thinkpython.pdf](http://www.greenteapress.com/thinkpython/thinkpython.pdf))

Also working on the O'Reilly Python book.

Three books later, I still don't really feel like an "expert" with Python. I
mean, I know the syntax well enough, I know basic programming idioms, I just
need something of intermediate complexity to work on, somewhere between "Learn
Python From Scratch!" and the Python Standard Library. Coming from a C
background, I don't need to be told what most of these concepts are, I just
need to know how Python does them.

I also made the mistake of trying to learn several languages (e.g. Java,
Javascript, and Python) simultaneously, and by poor choice or poor
availability of free materials, nearly all of them ended up being along the
lines of these "Learn X Language with no programming background!" The end
result being if I have to hear someone tell me again what an "if" statement
and a "for loop" are, my head is going to explode.

To reiterate, where does one look for an Intermediate level Python book?

~~~
nikhilalmeida
This is a collection of real world python projects written in 500 lines or
less.
[https://github.com/aosabook/500lines](https://github.com/aosabook/500lines)
The goal was to be a resource for intermediate python developers to be able to
look at real world applications. Hope this helps.

~~~
Anthony-G
That's a great idea. I've recently started browsing through some of the top-
voted questions and answers at
[http://codereview.stackexchange.com/](http://codereview.stackexchange.com/)
to see how coding / scripting can be improved.

 _Edit:_ After browsing through the list of projects, I found three which were
both interesting / useful to me and (just about) within my abilities:

* Guido van Rossum’s web-site crawler

* Ned Batchelder’s template engine

* Malini Das’ simple Continuous Integration system

------
Alex3917
This is great. I notice a ton of these came out within the last year. I wonder
if the advent of so many colleges switching to Python for CS 101 is driving a
surge of new titles.

------
publicfig
Thanks for this! Would be nice to use multiple filters (such as "Free" and
"Web Apps")

------
jorgeborges
Thanks for sharing. Adding sorting in an ascending/descending manner would be
useful as well.

------
finid
Spent about 15 minutes on that site and found five, free books that I could
use. Thank you.

------
cranklin
It would be cool to have a filter for PDF downloadable books

------
jdnier
What a huge list! There are many new titles coming in 2015.

